# Cute Holiday Fleece/Flannel?



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I know a lot of HHC members are uber-crafty (unlike myself), so hopefully I can get some ideas from posting this. I've been not-so-extensively searching on the internet for some cute flannel/fleece fabric that I can take pictures of our boys with for our first ever Christmas card (why would anyone want to see pictures of two ugly humans when they can look at 3 adorable hedgies??!!). 

Alas, nothing I find is even remotely "cute." I suppose my definition of cute is something not too busy, bright colored, and just.. fun I guess (I know, not really helpful). I've been seeing a lot of dark, ugly poinsettias or way-too-lifelike moose prints. I see a lot of cute cartoon-y penguins skating around, which I kind of like, but I know that's a very very very popular theme and I kind of want something a bit different. I'm not totally opposed to something simple (i.e. a nice looking plaid or some sort of pattern without animals on it), either. 

If anyone has any links or pictures of their favorite holiday fabrics, I'd love to take a look at them. I'd ultimately use my "background" for liners and/or snuggle bags for the holidays (mostly because I'm in the holiday spirit 2 months too early), so the inexpensive-er the better  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a nice pastel snowflake fleece:
http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/catal ... mID=PF0743

I'd also check out Wal-mart, if you have one by you, the one by me had a fleece with very cute snowmen on it.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

what about simple red fleece with little puffs of that fake spiderwebs to look like snow on the ground?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Oooo Wal-Mart is a good idea-- I always get confused as to what chain stores carry fabric. I'm not sure if you have a Michael's around you, but I swear every time I'm looking for fabric that they have some (because they're pretty close to where I work) and every time I go in there, they're like "What is this.. 'fabric' you speak of?" :roll: 

I mill around that website you posted, Gnarly. Perhaps there's something there that will peak my interest. Zoologist, do you have a link? Even if I'm not thrilled with the fabric, it's worth hunting around the site. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

what about joann's fabric?

http://www.mjtrends.com/products.Red,Fleece,Fabric


----------

